# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  محكمة النقض : تلف منقولات الزوجية بالاستعمال لا يترتب عليه جريمة تبديد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

لما كانت المادة 639 من القانون المدني قد نصت على أنه “…. ليس للمستعير أن يستعمل الشيء المعار إلا على الوجه المعين وبالقدر المحدد، وذلك طبقاً لما يبنيه العقد أو تقبله طبيعة الشيء أو يعينه العرف ولا يجوز له دون إذن المعير أن ينزل عن الاستعمال للغير ولو على سبيل التبرع. ولا يكون مسئولاً عما يلحق الشيء من تغيير أو تلف بسبب الاستعمال الذي تبيحه العارية”. بما مفاده أن للمستعير استعمال الشيء المعار على الوجه المعين في عقد العارية أو تقبله طبيعة الشيء أو يعينه العرف ولا يكون مسئولاً عما يلحق الشيء من تغيير أو تلف بسبب الاستعمال الذي تبيحه العارية وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه في مقام الرد على دفاع الطاعن المار بيانه – بانتقاء القصد الجنائي لديه وفي شأن عرض المنقولات على المجني عليها – قد اشترط أن يرد المستعير (الطاعن) الشيء المعار بالحالة التي كان عليها وقت انعقاد العارية. فإنه يكون قد خالف القانون هذا إلى أنه لم يستظهر ما إذا كانت المنقولات المعروضة من الطاعن هي ذات المنقولات التي قد استلمها بموجب عقد العارية أم لا، كما لم يستظهر القصد الجنائي لدى الطاعن وهو ركن أساسي في الجريمة التي دانه بها، فإنه يكون مشوباً – فوق مخالفته القانون – بالقصور في التسبيب.

وقررت محكمة النقض في حكمها

من حيث إن مما ينعاه الطاعن على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانه بجريمة تبديد منقولات زوجية شابه القصور في التسبيب والخطأ في تطبيق القانون، ذلك بأنه رد بما لا يسوغ على دفاعه أمام محكمة ثاني درجة القائم على انتفاء القصد الجنائي لديه، لقيامه بعرض المنقولات محل الاتهام على المدعية بالحقوق المدنية عدة مرات من بين إحداها ثم العرض بسراي المحكمة إلا أنها رفضت استلامها، وهو ما يعيبه بما يستوجب نقضه.

ومن حيث إنه يبين من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة الاستئنافيه أن دفاع الطاعن قام على أساس انتقاء القصد الجنائي لديه لقيامه بعرض المنقولات محل الاتهام على المدعية بالحقوق المدنية عدة مرات وبسراي المحكمة – التي أجرت معاينتها – إلا أنها رفضت استلامها وقد أورد الحكم المطعون فيه مدوناته “….. الأمر الذي يكون الركن المادي لجريمة التبديد قد تحقق في الدعوى الماثلة ولم يقم برد هذه المنقولات إنما قدم منقولات قديمة مستهلكة جداً وليست بحالة جيده كالحالة التي استلم عليها منقولات الزوجية….. وإن كان قد ورد في القائمة أنه استلم هذه المنقولات بحالة جيدة فيتعين أن يردها بالحالة التي عليها وهي أن تكون جيدة الأمر الذي يتعين معه إدانته بالمادة 341 من قانون العقوبات”.. لما كان ذلك، وكان التأخير في رد الشيء أو الامتناع عن رده إلى حين لا يتحقق به الركن المادي لجريمة التبديد ما لم يكن مقروناً بانصراف نية الجاني إلى إضافة المال الذي تسلمه إلى ملكه واختلاسه لنفسه إضراراً بصاحبه، إذ من المقرر أن القصد الجنائي في هذه الجريمة لا يتحقق بمجرد قعود الجاني عن الرد، وإنما يتطلب فوق ذلك ثبوت نية تملكه إياه وحرمان صاحبه منه. لما كان ذلك، وكانت المادة 639 من القانون المدني قد نصت على أنه “…. (1) ليس للمستعير أن يستعمل الشيء المعار إلا على الوجه المعين وبالقدر المحدد، وذلك طبقاً لما يبنيه العقد أو تقبله طبيعة الشيء أو يعينه العرف ولا يجوز له دون إذن المعير أن ينزل عن الاستعمال للغير ولو على سبيل التبرع. (2) ولا يكون مسئولاً عما يلحق الشيء من تغيير أو تلف المعار على الوجه المعين في عقد العارية. بما مفاده أن للمستعير استعمال الشيء المعار على الوجه المعين في عقد العارية أو تقبله طبيعة الشيء أو يعينه العرف ولا يكون مسئولاً عما يلحق الشيء من تغيير أو تلف بسبب الاستعمال الذي تبيحه العارية وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه في مقام الرد على دفاع الطاعن المار بيانه – بانتقاء القصد الجنائي لديه وفي شأن عرض المنقولات على المجني عليها – قد اشترط أن يرد المستعير (الطاعن) الشيء المعار بالحالة التي كان عليها وقت انعقاد العارية.. فإنه يكون قد خالف القانون هذا إلى أنه لم يستظهر ما إذا كانت المنقولات المعروضة من الطاعن هي ذات المنقولات التي قد استلمها بموجب عقد العارية أم لا، كما لم يستظهر القصد الجنائي لدى الطاعن وهو ركن أساسي في الجريمة التي دانه بها، فإنه يكون مشوباً – فوق مخالفته القانون – بالقصور في التسبيب بما يعيبه ويوجب نقضه والإعادة دون حاجة لبحث باقي أوجه الطعن.




المصدر
http://www.egypt-man.net/wordpress/?p=7580

----------

